# Hurrican pic



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2004)

Here is one, for now. This one was unfortunately sold to Canada. It is the only Hurricane flying in North America.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice  I reckon that the Hurricane is the best looking of all British planes.


----------



## Crazy (Nov 4, 2004)

It did have a sexy something about it, although it lack the curves of the Spit 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

I wouldnt say it looked sexy...more down to earth and handsome 

And I've never seen the big deal with the Spit's styling.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2004)

Real fine airplane! Here are a few more of ours, and a couple flying from the Imperial War museum in formation with a Spitfire and a Lancaster.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice pics 

I believe the one with the Lancaster and Spit as well is the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight


----------



## evangilder (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, you are right, I failed to mention that. :0


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2004)

Hurri is my favorite!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

i like the looks of the hurricane, not a sexy as the spit but still very nice..........


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

You know something...Nothing compares to a live view of an airplane especially a WW2 airplane... The way the lines meet, everything meets in a perfect shape... It's beautiful...A picture can't show all this... To feel it, to smell it, to hear it's engine growl...wooow... You guis who actually had the opportunity to fly in such a masterpiece should consider yourselfs lucky... The only plane I flew in was a Zlin-526...(nice...but it doesn't compare...)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics, do like the old lady Hurricane but I prefer the Spitfire. Though as hellmaker has said nothing compares to seeing them in real life, fantastic, just fantastic. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

Only WW2 planes ive seen in real life are the Hawker Typhoon, Waco (Went inside this one), Horsa and C-47. All static display


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 24, 2005)

I've seen loads in real life and flying, If you can go to RAF Conningsby where the BBMF is stationed. The list of WW2 planes I've seen is too big to remember


----------



## Brunner (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, Hurri despite an impression that it was a biplane that lost its top wing somewhere  is truly a beauty. Not only was it beautiful but also very tough.
One disadvantage that could make pilot's life, hmmm complicated was that glicol tank in front of the windshield...
But nevertheless it is one of my favourite planes. (besides Spit MkIX, Fw190A6 and P38J).  

Well, which WWII planes have I seen?
Hmm, a lot of them, to mention only few of them:
Spitfire IX (Mark Hanna (R.I.P) at controls), Spit Mk.XVI (static, ex Canadian), recce Spit (I can't recall the exact Mk, driven by Aussie pilot, Nigel Lamb). Corsair (New Zealand markings), Bf109G (static), Spanish built 109 (Jumoschmitt - in dogfight with MkIX, awesome), P11c static with working engine, I 16, Yak3 and 9, La5, Il2, Pe2, Tu2 (all of these Soviet planes static).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

wow cool i'd love to go up to conigsby and visit the BBMF.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 27, 2005)

Make sure you go during the close season so you can be sure a lot of them are there, what is amazing is seing PA474 taking off over your head


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Guys, tell me when to go to the UK for any air show with WWII planes? Are there any air shows specially dedicated to such planes?
If yes, where and when do they take place usually?


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wow cool i'd love to go up to conigsby and visit the BBMF.........



Lanc, especially for you


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

That last dorsal shot is interesting!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

Great shots!


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> That last dorsal shot is interesting!



Indeed, I put it as my wallpaper. I wonder if there are some shots taken from the bombardier's position.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

cheers brunner, i've got so many pics of the BBMF but it's not the same as the real thing..........


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

I have never seen Lancaster "live", but maybe this year, if I happen to come to London for VE day celebration 
Any interesting photos Lanc?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

of the BBMF lanc (PA474) or jsut the lanc in general??


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, BBMF would be best, but if you have any hmmm unusual photos of Lancaster in general they'll also do, or Avro Manchester, Lanc's daddy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

i don't do the manchester..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Bad experience.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

she wasn't the best i've ever seen.......


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, how to say it in a mild way; Not the best bomber built ever


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

but at the same time not the worst............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

ok i take that back, she was one of the most uncessful aircraft in the history of bomber command..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 28, 2005)

The Fairey Battle takes some beating for that title, as does the Ventura


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

hey the battle would atleast make it to it's target, assuming there was no brease or any form of opposition...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 29, 2005)

The Manchester's engines could have been used as incendiaries and then it could have glided back to base


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> The Manchester's engines could have been used as incendiaries and then it could have glided back to base


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

what you actually think it would make it to it's target


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 30, 2005)

It would have another plane with an emergency tow- glider style


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

hopefully not annother manchester...............


----------



## Brunner (Mar 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hopefully not annother manchester...............



Of course not, fairey battle  , or two of them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)

you'd better mank that three!!


----------



## Brunner (Mar 30, 2005)

and with cute little Soviet TB3 to complete this exhibition of avanguard trend in the modern "art"


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------

